# Cougar Survival Tips and Stories



## JanuaryBell (Apr 21, 2015)

Well there was a posting in Litha Park about a few weeks ago that there was a Cougar sighting near a neighborhood just outside the park. I was wondering if anyone had any tips or stories on how they handled wild animals while camping out in the woods. From my experience, I dealt with a few raccoons and one time a wild boar.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Apr 21, 2015)

I have had a very squatchy experience while @Trvshwvng slept peacefully in the woods. That was followed by the most profound dejavu experience of my life. I was completely sane & sober for these events. I have come across skunks & deer while out walking in the woods but never have had to do anything. We are the visitors & all the animals I encounter just go about their business; avoiding us. I o think I was taunted & stalked by the sasquatch, demon, vampire, werewolf or what ever entity was out in the woods & felt equally as freaked out once we moved our camp to behind a school a short walk away. I not only felt the most scary supernatural experience of my life but to make it worse was that I had predicted the arrival of a tractor trailer. I was cold the night before & was taking advantage of the sunrise that was peaking thru the trees to hit a small patch of asphalt while sunning myself. I was about to drift back to sleep when I decided to get up & walk back to the shaded grassy spot where we had slept. 5 minute slater a large tractor trailer truck drove behind the school & parked where i previously was. The truck was driving slow & most likely the driver would have noticed me but the combined series of events has freaked me out till this day. I felt very uneasy & I was not alone & have spent many nights in both the wilderness & dangerous urban environments solo without feeling this way.

Oh yeah this was almost 100% not a cougar or a big cat! sorry


----------



## Jaguwar (Apr 21, 2015)

First of all, is it bad that when I saw "Cougar" I thought "MILF"? LOL
Anyway, @highwayman , that's pretty creepy. Trust your gut, always. Better to feel a fool than be squished, right?


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Apr 21, 2015)

Now thinking about it I had another equally scary experience involving a speeding RR truck on a dirt road I was sleeping on in Detroit & then being woke up to 2 demon types. They were leaping & bounding from train car to train car on & off the ground in single bounds like 15 feet & fast & laughing & giggling like toddlers but clearly had adult looking bodies. They carried no packs & Kept saying we are on a train, can you believe we are on a train. If this wasnt freaky enough. The train they were on was going the wrong way & I got up out of my bivy sack & jumped on it, knowing I was heading the wrong way. I quickly figured out that I had zero reason for being on a train heading the wrong way with 2 superhuman giddy toddler demons. So I jumped off & like a genius I walked back towards where I was sleeeping on the dirt road & thought, no way will that RR truck come speeding by again but to be safe I slept 2 feet more into the bushes. Of course the fucking truck came speeding past. I was still camouflaged in my woddland bivy & the worker never noticed me. 

Fucking sleep deprivation doesnt work well for me.


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 21, 2015)

Moved to general survival discussion/changed title to make it more descriptive.

pm me pictures of that cougar if you will.


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 21, 2015)

I have found that if you do not leave the hunting to cougars and do some yourself, you'll often come up with the desired results.

This book is all about hunting the elusive cougar:


----------



## Jaguwar (Apr 21, 2015)

@highwayman dude... get some sleep! LOL
On second though, maybe not, it seems to have saved your life on more than one occasion. Speaking seriously, that's actually one reason I'd rather travel with someone, I sleep like the dead, and some day that could bite me in the ass, quite literally.


----------



## Odin (Apr 21, 2015)

I don't believe in hunting cougars...

I just show up behind them slowly ::lurking:: with lotion and soft whispers... (breaths heavy.... ) ::cyclops::

Creepy? ::hilarious:: ::chicken::::borg::::cat::

What?

It's a wild kitty? :ldman::


----------



## Jaguwar (Apr 21, 2015)

...meow? LOL


----------



## Odin (Apr 21, 2015)

::cigar:: 

Yes

:ompus::

Meow

::cat::

Indeed

::eyepatch::

!


----------



## drewski (Apr 21, 2015)

Thumbs up if you came for MILFs.


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Apr 21, 2015)

Yep <insert some MILF joke here>.


----------



## angerisagift (Apr 21, 2015)

drewski said:


> Thumbs up if you clicked on this for MILFs.


OF COURSE!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## LawrenceofSuburbia (Apr 21, 2015)

roped in by MILFS, stayed to leave a serious answer goddamn

generally animal advice tends to be: don't turn tail and run, retreat slowly and surely while facing the animal and speaking in a calm manner at a moderate volume.

cougars are cats tho, which means they're stalking animals so if one *really *wants to fuck with you you're probably not gonna see it coming.

bears are complicated in that I can never remember which rules apply to which species.

also @highwayman sleep deprivation is a wonderful drug ain't it? that's some story.


----------



## JanuaryBell (Apr 22, 2015)

I don't have pictures of it, but there's one photo on the post it board of the cat looking over it's shoulder as if they found the camera person annoying. When there's a bear sighting, everyone in Ashland and Talent will wind up shitting their pants.


----------



## JanuaryBell (Apr 22, 2015)

yup. nailed it...


Odin said:


> I don't believe in hunting cougars...
> 
> I just show up behind them slowly ::lurking:: with lotion and soft whispers... (breaths heavy.... ) ::cyclops::
> 
> ...


----------



## AlwaysLost (Oct 28, 2016)

LawrenceofSuburbia said:


> roped in by MILFS, stayed to leave a serious answer goddamn
> 
> generally animal advice tends to be: don't turn tail and run, retreat slowly and surely while facing the animal and speaking in a calm manner at a moderate volume.
> 
> ...



Never run from a cat or bear...

If Cougar attacks fight like hell...they prefer easy pray.

If a Black Bear attacks same thing fight like hell.

If a brown bear attacks cover your neck protect your vital areas and avoid being belly up. If he trys to pull you belly up roll back onto ur belly. 
Unless you you have a giant bowie knife no amount of fighting is gonna help u against a grizzly. But if your in grizzly country you should be rocking bear spray or a big.

If a polar bear attacks you, cry to your mama and make
peace with God cause you are just a big seal to him and he's gonna eat your ass.


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Oct 29, 2016)

First of all, in cougar country, you should take the same precautions than in bear country. Hang up your food, use canisters, sleep away from your cooking spot etc. 

When it comes to cougars, if you get attacked, you probably didn't even see it, as they are stalkers. They're only attack if you turn your back. So if you see one, dont make eye contact, but never turn around. 

If you are being attacked by a cougar or a bear, aim for the nose and the eyes. Thats their most sensitive spots.


----------



## angerisagift (Oct 29, 2016)

any soccer mom sightings???


----------

